# sky box



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi can anyone tell me if I bring a skybox to Spain will it work with a satilite dish, and get some English speaking channels, or do I need to subscribe to sky


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

There are a few people who set up sky for people around europe.
Just need to find the trustworthy ones.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes a sky box will work in Spain.
Without a card it will receive the "free to air" channels like BBC ITV C4 and Fives.
With a subscription card it will receive the Sky pay channels.

Perhaps, if you do not want to subscribe to Sky, consider a Freesat box, specifically designed for the free UK TV channels.

But reception of channels depends where you are in Spain and the size of the dish.
Some areas of Spain can get away with a 1m dish for BBC ITV C4s and Fives, other areas need 2-3m+.


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

sat said:


> Some areas of Spain can get away with a 1m dish for BBC ITV C4s and Fives, other areas need 2-3m+.


Sat

Is there any guide that can tell you which areas need what size dish? I have a (what looks like a) 1.5m dish and lost all the BBC, ITV, C4 and C5 channels and have been considering what size dish I might require to get them back.

Also, would I be right in assuming that if I wanted to use two Sat boxes from the same dish feed I would require two LNBs? Am I right in assuming that simply cutting the wire feed and and feeding it into Sat Box one and then out to Sat box two isn't going to work if it's a single LNB feed?

TIA


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

zenkarma said:


> Sat
> 
> Is there any guide that can tell you which areas need what size dish? I have a (what looks like a) 1.5m dish and lost all the BBC, ITV, C4 and C5 channels and have been considering what size dish I might require to get them back.


In conjunction with a satellite forum, we have collected numerous reception reports for Europe, and Spain. It gives a good indication of what dishes work where. Have a look at it here : 

Astra 2E Spain. Astra 2E Satellite. Astra 2E footprint. Astra 2E reception in Spain. Astra 2E Signal Map. Astra 2E UK TV in Spain. Astra 2E Costa Del Sol. Astra 2E Andalucia. Astra 2E Barcelona. Astra 2E Portugal. Astra 2E Algarve. Astra 2E Costa Bla

If you need a bit more guidance, drop a post on here and I shall tyr to answer it



zenkarma said:


> Also, would I be right in assuming that if I wanted to use two Sat boxes from the same dish feed I would require two LNBs? Am I right in assuming that simply cutting the wire feed and and feeding it into Sat Box one and then out to Sat box two isn't going to work if it's a single LNB feed?
> 
> TIA


Correcto.
Two receivers require two separate feeds.
This is because the LNB and cable can only handle one "frequency group" at a time.
There are four frequency groups - and for example C4 and C4+1 are on two separate groups, so if two receivers are sharing a single cable, then one receiver will not get reception....


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

sat said:


> In conjunction with a satellite forum, we have collected numerous reception reports for Europe, and Spain. It gives a good indication of what dishes work where.


Sat

Many thanks for your reply—your answers were extremely helpful.

From looking at the site you posted specifically the map and comments it looks like I may be able to get the channels back either by realigning the dish or moving up to a 1.9m one.

I'll look into it in more detail the next time I'm out as I'm returning home shortly.

Many thanks!


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

Costa del Sol does not get any of the BBc ITv etc channels but with a subscription and internet you can get catch up and ondemand


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

stevelin said:


> Costa del Sol does not get any of the BBc ITv etc channels but with a subscription and internet you can get catch up and ondemand


Or just watch for free via internet with your computer, laptop, tablet, mobile, via Filmon.

Now watching Day One Wimbledon.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

With my broadband provider I get a UK IP address so I can watch BBC and ITV iplayers no problem. Watching Murray just now on BBC iplayer


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

stevelin said:


> Costa del Sol does not get any of the BBc ITv etc channels


The signals are available in CDS, it is just that people do not want to put up a large dish to receive them ... after having had it so good with a smallish 1.25m dish for so long....

Whilst the CDS were in the hotsort with he old 2d satellite, Costa Blanca was in a cold sprt, so 1.8s and 2.4m dishes were the norm...and people had them if they wanted their TV. Same went for people in Greece and Cyprus where 3m and4m dishes were required.


----------

